# Requirement for wireless on civilian ships WWI?



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

A friend is writing an article about the encounter that MacBrayne's ferry PLOVER had with a U-Boat in the Minch in WWI.

An eye-witness account says they had no wireless on board, just wondering if that was the case at that time. I suspect it might have only been a requirement on ocean going vessels as with the USA from about 1991.

He has got an undated picture of the PLOVER that shows a wireless antenna but it could be after WWI.

By the way, the latest issue of RadCom (RSGB magazine) has an article on the "Last Man to Spark" who sadly shortly before publication. I sent a scan to a friend in Ireland and he showed it to a friend of his who was also a 'Sparker" (now aged 104).


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My eyesight is not what it used to be but go along with the eye-witness or is that a down-lead from the foremast?

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=16092

Haven't recd my latest copy of Radcom but "Last man to spark" would be a hard one to pin down if talking internationally knowing how long the Greeks kept going with the "rotary gap" after it was phased out by UK regs.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My eyesight is not what it used to be but go along with the eye-witness or is that a down-lead from the foremast?

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=16092

Haven't recd my latest copy of Radcom but "Last man to spark" would be a hard one to pin down if talking internationally knowing how long the Greeks kept going with the "rotary gap" after it was phased out by UK regs.


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

There is another image that looks similar except for the extra higher deck at the back of the vessel. 

There are double doors below deck level just forward of the bridge but seeing the opposite side of the vessel.

There seem to be insulators on the wireless antenna between the two masts though not a high resolution image.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

As far as I can see SS Plover was built in 1904, so decidedly pre-Titanic. Initial SOLAS radio requirements were proposed in 1914 but never adopted because of the outbreak of war. So I would assume no statutory requirement for radio at that time. I could only guess at whether MacBrayne's would have fitted voluntarily but my guess would be not (bearing in mind it's not just the cost of a wireless telegraphy installation but the ongoing cost of carrying an operator) - unless there was any governmental encouragement for wartime purposes.


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

BobDixon said:


> As far as I can see SS Plover was built in 1904, so decidedly pre-Titanic. Initial SOLAS radio requirements were proposed in 1914 but never adopted because of the outbreak of war. So I would assume no statutory requirement for radio at that time. I could only guess at whether MacBrayne's would have fitted voluntarily but my guess would be not (bearing in mind it's not just the cost of a wireless telegraphy installation but the ongoing cost of carrying an operator) - unless there was any governmental encouragement for wartime purposes.


My thoughts are similar, also post-WWI there would be many more trained wireless operators around.


----------

